# What do you do on the trail?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I mostly walk since willow is fairly spooky, but there is one field that we can run through since there is no trees or anything beside us. Spirit I have to walk in the direction of home or she won't stop, but I do some loping which usually turns into a gallop when we are going out. Unfortunatly most of the trail area is beside farmers fields so I have to be careful to keep my horses controlled riding beside them so they don't spook or anything into the fields.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

We do everything and anything, we walk quite a bit, but also W/T/C/G on the trails. New trails we're very careful on, usually only W/T, but on trails we've been on and know well, we canter and gallop quite a bit.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

First, my friends and I walk our horses about a quarter of a mile down the road to get to the 30 acre pasture we like to ride in. 
Then all 3 of race through the grass, up and over hills, through the woods, and over a few logs. Then we cross a creek, and into another field. We run around in there. When we're done we come back to another part of the creek, cross it, and walk all the way back home.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Depends on the terrain. Narrow rocky stuff, walk. Good enough surface = trot. Good foting, fallen trees, no rocks = canter & jump. Big open Julie Andrews Sound of Music fleld = haul ***! We try to mix it up. Everyone I go out with falls into the "lets go" crowd so we're usually moving.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha, MLI, you and your mare sound a lot like Cricket and I. 


Unfortunately, in the Sandeigo Riverbed, we don't get a lot of "sound of music" fields. Hahahaha I wish we had some, though! Our footing is pretty good, so we haul *** quite a bit. Cricket loves to GO GO GO. What I love the most, however, is how she can go from a walk, to a trot, to a canter, to a dead run, and then back down again without throwing a fit, or giving me any hell for it. She loves the trails, and she listens so well. Some of my friends have to constantly be on their horses mouths in order to get them to behave on trail, but Cricket and I just kick it. Loose rain, ditched stirrups, and life is good. 

My boy puck, theres a fallen log over by the pond we swim in, I love to jump it on the trail. Cricket loves it too =)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I mostly walk because my horses are barefoot and I am very careful about the footing, but when we get a nice wide open space with soft footing (like a nice field or sandy road) then I really love to canter/gallop! But I would say 95% of the time we walk.

I also practice trotting with collection, sidepassing, backing up, etc. Things that I think keep them in good practice and suppleness. But mostly I just walk on a loose rein.

I also like to explore and look for hidden treasures, such as elk and deer antlers. I like to call for elk during the rut (and try to avoid hunters during hunting season- I dress me and my horse in orange hunting vests). 

But that's what I like to do on the trail.


----------



## HorseNancy (Feb 24, 2008)

Almost always walk. It's just more relaxing, and I want to take in everything around me and not rush.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I walk down the road to my uncles hay feild where we'll do fun canter/gallop and do circles and figure 8's. Once when he was bailing hay he had it all raked up into about 2ft tall rows that were about 3 strides from each other so we jumped those. There were like 10 rows! It was so much fun! Then i'll walk down to the dirt road and get up on the levy next to the cannal and take a good gallop. it's about a quarter mile or so long. then walk the way home to cool off.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We generally just walk - Certainly no reason to hurry home!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

going trail riding tomorrow through Sunday - some hills, little creeks...huge bass lake to get in (Red loves that) some walking, trotting, cantering if I can. Woot...can't wait.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Depends on the terrain and the heat, but usually we always get a lot of trotting in. Everyone I ride with likes CTRs/endurance so we tend to try to cover a lot of ground and hills. I'd say mostly trotting, some cantering and some walking...occasional gallops


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

We usually do walking and trotting, if the ground is good cantering, but that always leads to galloping


----------

